# Female dog - bump on vagina



## RCT80

I noticed last night my dog was licking herself more than usual and when I bent down to make her stop licking herself I noticed she has a bump on her vagina. She is a rottweiler, about 90 lbs, not spayed and almost 6 years old. It's not a big bump - perhaps the width of a pencil eraser, looks a little red and protruding from the bottom of her vagina but definitely does not look normal. 

She is not acting like she is in pain (she did not object to me inspecting the bump. Sometimes like when she hurt her paw, she would let me know she is in pain when I touch her paw but that's not the case here) and is not having trouble urinating. Her appetite is completely normal and she's not drinking water any more or less than usual. 

I am going to give it a few days to go away if it's just some minor irritation as she just ended her heat cycle a couple weeks ago, but if not, it's vet time - but just wondering what this could be? I JUST noticed it so glad I caught it early. I'm guessing since I just noticed it last night it's probably just some irration or insect bite. A tumor won't just appear overnight, it would have to grow first and this came on suddenly.


----------



## poodleholic

Could be an insect bite, but, it may be a result from licking - she's at that age when pyometra is a risk, so keep a close watch until you get her to the vet.


----------



## RCT80

poodleholic said:


> Could be an insect bite, but, it may be a result from licking - she's at that age when pyometra is a risk, so keep a close watch until you get her to the vet.


Hey thanks, I looked it up online. It said there would be a puss discharge, loss of appetite and fatigue - but there is no discharge and she's still eating/drinking normally. No problems with using the bathroom either. Being concerned, I did a better inspection of the bump and it just seems to be on the outside. 

The bump was actually smaller yesterday but then she was licking it all night and now it looks swollen again so it might be irritation. I might try neosporin and see if that helps her - that is not toxic to dogs if she licks it off?


----------



## Nes

There was a thread on here a week or two ago about the exact same thing, the bump did go away they used a antibotic ointment on it. I always used neosporin/polysporin on my dogs when they've got bumps/scratches.


----------



## RCT80

Nes said:


> There was a thread on here a week or two ago about the exact same thing, the bump did go away they used a antibotic ointment on it. I always used neosporin/polysporin on my dogs when they've got bumps/scratches.


Thanks, I will try that. It does seem to be going away, so that is a good sign. She's still not acting sick and is eating/drinking normally.


----------

